# The anxious first time sable owner!



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

I have seen many coat change pictures. My pup Kato is our first sable. His mother and father were very dark beautiful Czech sables. Was just wondering at what age did most of you expierenced the lightening puppy phase. He is 10.5 weeks has a “the ring” and penciled toes with a black belly still looks very dark. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Kai was already much lighter by 10/11 weeks. If he is this dark now, he will likely be gorgeous when his adult coat comes in. Cute pup  I hope you continue to post pictures on here for us!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He’s ugly.
You shouldn’t have to look at that every day.
I’ll take him off your hands immediately.
Let me know and I will send my address ASAP.


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

It appeared like most light puppy phase hit during week 9-12. Wasn’t sure if this is as far as he’s going to get or the phase was coming shortly, not that it really matters. And sunflowers unfortunately he’s doing great so he’s staying lol. Appreciate the input and will definitely post more as he grows!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He will be what he was as a newborn.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

My sable got darker as he got older. 8 weeks vs 8 months


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> My sable got darker as he got older. 8 weeks vs 8 months
> 
> View attachment 584650
> 
> ...


wow he got really dark after the light puppy phase. I think kato’s going to be very dark after seeing that change. He’s good looking💪!


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

RMK1 said:


> wow he got really dark after the light puppy phase. I think kato’s going to be very dark after seeing that change. He’s good looking💪!


It’s weird isn’t it. His littermate was a lot darker than him at 8 weeks but they’re about the same colour now.

Either way yours will continue to be a looker! 😍


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

At 8 weeks our sable pup was pretty light. Our breeder sent us a picture of her at 3-days old and said "this is what she will be". She was VERY dark at that early stage. She is now 17 weeks old and, again, VERY dark. From what I understand and have seen, the summer phase will be lighter than the winter phase. Do not know if that holds true in less seasonal environments. 
As others have said, very cute pup! Enjoy!


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

Very pretty puppy! I’m excited to see what he’ll look like when he’s older. I absolutely LOVE the dark sables.
My sable guy is close to yours in age (11 weeks) but he’s much lighter. I’m hoping he darkens up some but I don’t think he’ll be very dark as an adult.


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

Kiona's color journey so far, she's just a bit less than a year and a half.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here a thread with a bunch of sable pups.









2020 Sable puppy club


I'll start Valor - DOB 4/30/20




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> Very pretty puppy! I’m excited to see what he’ll look like when he’s older. I absolutely LOVE the dark sables.
> My sable guy is close to yours in age (11 weeks) but he’s much lighter. I’m hoping he darkens up some but I don’t think he’ll be very dark as an adult.
> 
> View attachment 584710


We’re excited as well. It really doesn’t matter to us how he turns out the anticipation is exciting though😃. Keep updating pics of your pup. I definitely want to see how he ends up. 

Your guy looks pretty big! Kato actually turns 11 weeks tomorrow. We went to vet for shots he came in at 18 pounds today. My other shepherd pups didn’t really keep up to the “German shepherd growth scales” but all grew to be good size and healthy!


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

David Winners said:


> Here a thread with a bunch of sable pups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Kionacreek said:


> Kiona's color journey so far, she's just a bit less than a year and a half.
> View attachment 584726
> 
> View attachment 584727
> View attachment 584729


WOW! Good looking shepherd!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Gratuitous excuse for posting pictures:

Ilita at 3 days old, held by breeder.









At 8 weeks and 18.8 lbs.









At 16 weeks, 48 lbs.


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

RMK1 said:


> We’re excited as well. It really doesn’t matter to us how he turns out the anticipation is exciting though😃. Keep updating pics of your pup. I definitely want to see how he ends up.
> 
> Your guy looks pretty big! Kato actually turns 11 weeks tomorrow. We went to vet for shots he came in at 18 pounds today. My other shepherd pups didn’t really keep up to the “German shepherd growth scales” but all grew to be good size and healthy!


Bear was 18.2 lbs last week when he went to the vet at 10 weeks 3 days. So they are fairly similar sized too. He turned 11 weeks this past Saturday (born on Christmas Day).


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> Bear was 18.2 lbs last week when he went to the vet at 10 weeks 3 days. So they are fairly similar sized too. He turned 11 weeks this past Saturday (born on Christmas Day).


Lol yes Kato was born December 28th! They are very close. I will keep u posted on his growth since their so close in age!


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

SMcN said:


> Gratuitous excuse for posting pictures:
> 
> Ilita at 3 days old, held by breeder.
> View attachment 584731
> ...


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Hope Kato’s has color like her! That last picture speaks for itself!!!!!!


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> Bear was 18.2 lbs last week when he went to the vet at 10 weeks 3 days. So they are fairly similar sized too. He turned 11 weeks this past Saturday (born on Christmas Day).


Hi! My Kira was born dec/25 of 21


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

HandlingAkira said:


> Hi! My Kira was born dec/25 of 21


Same day as my Bear.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> Same day as my Bear.


Do you mind if I ask how much he's eating? I'm taking Kira to the vet today for her weight and everything but we suspect she's underweight from the foster we got her from


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Well Kato turned 13 weeks today and has lightened up a bit. He also now weighs 26.5 lbs. He had guardia when we first took him to the vet and was treated with pancur. It appears that the guardia cleared up and he is now hitting a growth spurt! We had to adjust his collar twice in a little over a week.


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Here he is:


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bailey looked like an actual sable pup at 8 weeks, but had lightened up A TON by the time I picked him up at 10 weeks, by 14 weeks he was back to sable, and stayed like that.


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

He’s going to be beautiful! 😍

I’m a little jealous of his dark coloring. Those are my favorite type of sables.
Our Bear will be a much lighter sable. His parents are both light (cream and black and a light wolfy looking sable).
I have no idea right now what his weight is but he goes back to the vet next week.


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Baileyshuman said:


> Bailey looked like an actual sable pup at 8 weeks, but had lightened up A TON by the time I picked him up at 10 weeks, by 14 weeks he was back to sable, and stayed like that.


Yeah thats what I’ve gathered from most. I think he’s a late bloomer just a late bloomer. Lol


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for the double when replying I had to chase him around the house. He grabbed my shoe 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> He’s going to be beautiful! 😍
> 
> I’m a little jealous of his dark coloring. Those are my favorite type of sables.
> Our Bear will be a much lighter sable. His parents are both light (cream and black and a light wolfy looking sable).
> ...


He looks good! The wolf look is cool. Kato’s father was very light as a puppy and ended up very dark. But both his parents are very dark. I’ve seen some beautiful beautiful lighter sables.

Bear is three days older than Kato (12/28/21). I wouldn’t mind monitoring their growth together. I’ve never done that with another pup. Like I mentioned before I’ve had pups that just develop slower so I don’t really follow the standard “German shepherd growth chart”. But definitely let me know his weight next week if you can👍


----------



## Chestersmom (10 mo ago)

RMK1 said:


> I have seen many coat change pictures. My pup Kato is our first sable. His mother and father were very dark beautiful Czech sables. Was just wondering at what age did most of you expierenced the lightening puppy phase. He is 10.5 weeks has a “the ring” and penciled toes with a black belly still looks very dark. Thank you in advance.


Your pup is gorgeous! I have sable from Czech too; he is 10 months now; ours was much fluffier at first; now he is 10 months and he has strange look and is not big in size; 


RMK1 said:


> I have seen many coat change pictures. My pup Kato is our first sable. His mother and father were very dark beautiful Czech sables. Was just wondering at what age did most of you expierenced the lightening puppy phase. He is 10.5 weeks has a “the ring” and penciled toes with a black belly still looks very dark. Thank you in advance.


he is about 50 lb; I am not sure what is going on with his coat; he is from breeder! I feed him high quality food Nulo Challenger and Farmina Lamb; both for large breed puppy. Veterinarian checked his hormones and overall health; everything is normal. People often ask me if there is some wolf in him.🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Leah00 said:


> He’s going to be beautiful! 😍
> 
> I’m a little jealous of his dark coloring. Those are my favorite type of sables.
> Our Bear will be a much lighter sable. His parents are both light (cream and black and a light wolfy looking sable).
> ...


Do not be jealous of the dark coloring...your pup is a stunning color!!! 

One of the many things I learned on this forum prior to getting our pup was even though we had "preferred" color choices, it simply didn't matter because every single color, every single pattern can and does result in a beautiful dog.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Chestersmom said:


> Your pup is gorgeous! I have sable from Czech too; he is 10 months now; ours was much fluffier at first; now he is 10 months and he has strange look and is not big in size;
> 
> 
> he is about 50 lb; I am not sure what is going on with his coat; he is from breeder! I feed him high quality food Nulo Challenger and Farmina Lamb; both for large breed puppy. Veterinarian checked his hormones and overall health; everything is normal. People often ask me if there is some wolf in him.🤷🏻‍♀️
> ...


Stunning dog!


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

> Bear is three days older than Kato (12/28/21). I wouldn’t mind monitoring their growth together. I’ve never done that with another pup. Like I mentioned before I’ve had pups that just develop slower so I don’t really follow the standard “German shepherd growth chart”. But definitely let me know his weight next week if you can👍


Ok. Bear is 15 weeks and we are at the vet now and he weighs 32.2 lbs.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> Ok. Bear is 15 weeks and we are at the vet now and he weighs 32.2 lbs.
> View attachment 585658


I’m so excited to get to 15 weeks!


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> Ok. Bear is 15 weeks and we are at the vet now and he weighs 32.2 lbs.
> View attachment 585658


Bear looks great! Kato at 14 weeks 30 lbs. So it seems they’re right on track with one another! His coat is once again changing. Legs got very dark and his color tone went from a cream to a hue of red. Definitely starting to darken back up. His moms undercoat was reddish so it’s all starting to come together. It’s been pretty cool watching the changes.


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Legs!


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

RMK1 said:


> Bear looks great! Kato at 14 weeks 30 lbs. So it seems they’re right on track with one another! His coat is once again changing. Legs got very dark and his color tone went from a cream to a hue of red. Definitely starting to darken back up. His moms undercoat was reddish so it’s all starting to come together. It’s been pretty cool watching the changes.


You saying that Kato is 14 weeks confused me and then made me realize that Bear is NOT 15 weeks. 😂
I was getting ahead of myself, I guess. He turned 14 weeks on Saturday.

Kato is beautiful!! 😍


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Chestersmom said:


> Your pup is gorgeous! I have sable from Czech too; he is 10 months now; ours was much fluffier at first; now he is 10 months and he has strange look and is not big in size;
> 
> 
> he is about 50 lb; I am not sure what is going on with his coat; he is from breeder! I feed him high quality food Nulo Challenger and Farmina Lamb; both for large breed puppy. Veterinarian checked his hormones and overall health; everything is normal. People often ask me if there is some wolf in him.🤷🏻‍♀️
> ...


I don’t know much about the coats besides sometimes food can make a big difference in their coat. As far as the weight, if vet said everything thing is ok then maybe just a late bloomer. Still had a lot of time to “fill in”. But I would consider a food change if there appears to be an issue with his coat. I’m not a vet but that’s the first step I would take. 

Post a recent picture if possible maybe someone has had similar experience and can provide some advice👍


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Leah00 said:


> You saying that Kato is 14 weeks confused me and then made me realize that Bear is NOT 15 weeks. 😂
> I was getting ahead of myself, I guess. He turned 14 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Kato is beautiful!! 😍


 I was confused because I thought they were three days apart lol


----------



## Leah00 (12 mo ago)

I know! You said 14 weeks and I was like “wait what” 😂
I had to pull up my calendar.


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

I was a little confused cause I thought they were 3 days apart. I had to check if I missed a week lol. I blame it on the struggles of living puppy life🤷‍♂️

This pic shows the change from cream undercoat to the kinda red hue undercoat. My other shepherds weren’t sable so this is driving me nuts in a good fun way! 🤦‍♂️

Can’t wait to see how all these pups posted turn out as adults!!!!!!!


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Almost 5 months old Kato did has definitely morphed and become much darker.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Beautiful pup


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Dustinb80 said:


> Beautiful pup


Thank you!


----------

